# Dundee bicycle swap meet



## WES PINCHOT (Sep 26, 2009)

Dundee bicycle swap meet

metropolitan chicago area 

sunday september 27, 2009

buy, sell, swap & trade bikes

the old santa?s village parking lot

route 25, south of route 72

east dundee, illinois 60118

for further information

contact tim layton  847 651 9639


----------

